# Nudgee Canal Easter Monday 2007



## Angus (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey everyone.
A bunch of guys from my Yakking crew will be going to Nudgee all day easter monday (9th April 2006).

Will arrive about 9:30am, have a quick chat and hit the water.

Will be targeting Cod, Flatties and Jacks mostly. There are still quite a few Jacks around this area so fingers crossed.

The more the merrier.

Oh im also some going to take some lite sharking gear as there are loads of bullies.

Cheers.

Angus


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Angus...

Just could not believe you have had no replies to this post. Perhaps some extras will come along....not me though sorry mate.

When I was entirely shore fishing many years ago, I caught a couple of whopping great bream in that area. The bait .......maggots....tiny tiny hook, just a nick in the fishes lip. My PB from a yak is 40cm, but although I did not measure these particular 2 fish, they were bigger for sure.

I remember that time. There was a seasoned angler there, who asked me what I was using for bait, and when I told him, he swore "you have to be *^@%$ joking!, he had never used maggots as bait. (actually I have not used them since either) but they are perfectly natural food in the area....
Bats and birds are seen hanging from branches in mangroves from time to time, the victims of misadventure, illness, birth mishaps in the case of bats....and the maggots pour from the branches, like manna from heaven, and the fish just lurk enjoying the shower.

Good luck.... Andybear :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Angus,

If I can get away from the missus and her family I may be a starter. In the event that I don't get away until after 9:30am, where would I likely find you on the water at Nudgee? Are you heading to Jacksons Creek area?

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Angus,
Yes I will try and get me mirage down there, where are we to meet and whats the best fishing tequnique.
Kilkenny


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey Angus I see you've taken the plastic addiction all the way at last, good fun huh?


----------



## Angus (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey guys.

Gigantor: I Will be meeting up with about 6 other Yakkers from my crew at 9:30 at the Nudgee Boat ramp (in the Kedron Brook Floodway). From there i plan to paddle upstream. Usually regardless of tide enough water is coming out of all the tributaries to make the return paddle quite easy.

A few members from my club are consistantly getting 50cm + Cod and good jacks still from these reaches and im aching to give it a go myself.

Shayne: Mate good to hear from you. I actually use hardbodies a lot more than plastics these days. I simply just have more success on them.

kilkenny: I find in the sorrounding areas i always troll in between mangrove patches. This often produces good flathead and sometimes tailor. Once at the mangroves i flick and retieve, this is a sure fire way to snag cod and bream.

Hope to see some new faces!

Angus


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I am keen on this too. Have you got any directions to the ramp for a southsider.

[edit] Just looked it up. Take the Nudgee Road exit off Gateway and then is it the ramp opposite the transfer station?


----------



## Angus (Apr 3, 2007)

Hmm sorry to be a pain but im not sure what the Transfer Station is.

However its very easy to find. 
When driving out along Nudgee Road there is essentially magrove swamp on the left hand side and the canal on the other. The boat ramp is about 1km from the mouth of the canal.

It sticks out like a sore thumb. Plus look for the numerous yaks being unloaded 

Angus


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I think it is a fancy name for a dump. That is the only ramp marked on my refidex.

I am a definate starter so will see you there about 9:30.

Can I ask why you are starting to fish so late in the day?


----------



## Angus (Apr 3, 2007)

Wayne you certainly can ask.

Mate the reason i set the trip up was to take a young whipper snapper out on his first trip. He wont be in birssy till about 8:15am. So it was purely logistical.

I personally am usually on the water at dawn 

A couple of the mates will be there from about 6:30 onwards though if you keen to hit the water earlier with some companY?

Angus


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

hey guys 
i may be there just depends on family commitments, if i can get there i will be there. i fished up in nudgee creek 2 weeks ago in the wetlands,(the place is full of rock bars) and caught and released 4 cod and 2 jacks all under size and got blown away 4 times as i was only using 2 & 3 kg flick rods and SP's


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I think I will start earlier, it's my favourite time to fish. See you there I am keen to try out a new spot. Any popper action to speak of?


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

i got my leave pass so i will be there


----------



## Angus (Apr 3, 2007)

Mate regarding popper action, no reason not to give it a go.

There are plenty of choppa taylor and bream around in the canal.

It certainly could not hurt.

Angus


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm in all being well, I'll be an early starter also. I'll have a uhf on ch12.


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

see you all in the morning


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I am aiming to get there around 6:30am. John if I remember to get it out of my car I'll take my little handheld uhf out with me.


----------



## Angus (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey guys.
Well a lot of fish (most good0 were caught up creek.
Will post a report later today.

Aweome day.

Angus


----------

